# I have gotten pussy every week for the past 13 weeks.



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Have fucked 11 different chicks in that time period with a couple of chicks me having fucked some other times.

What's interesting is that right before that I was depressed and coming back to this site after a long time of not going on LMS sites and was getting rejected at times by chicks that I had set up to fuck off tinder and snapchat.

Ever since I have been on this hot streak I have not had a chick reject me in person when meeting up to fuck.

The last four chicks I have fucked have been 6/10 or above as well. With two of them being fit 7/10's in their early 20's. Right before fucking these chicks I had padded my numbers by fucking a couple of fat or below average looking chicks.



Some things to note. I am already ripped and strong and in good shape and have a big dick, I have become more aggressive and dominant when talking to women on tinder/insta/snap.

You would be surprised by how many chicks have a fetish or are into the concept of creampies or being came inside of or "breeding" and almost all of these chicks like to be fucked hard and choked. The more aggressive and dominant I act and behave on tinder/snap/in person the more these chicks want to fuck or the easier they make it.

When I was getting rejected more before this hot streak, I was acting more "friendly" and like a nice guy. Now I haven't been doing that. I was also feeling depressed at that time because I had gotten an injury that caused me to not lift and lose weight for a couple months and have back pain and I was also feeling down about my height.

What's weird is that when I was feeling depressed and down about that I actually had chicks mention my height, which usually never happens or make jokes about it. Ever since I have gotten back onto my hot streak my pain and injury has gone away, strength has came back, women don't joke or mention my height and I don't feel down about it or think about it. I am 5'8" barefoot btw and 5'9 7/8ths in Nike Air Max 720's with a running insole inside. Most of the chicks I have fucked recently have been in the 5'3" to 5'6" range btw for reference.


A couple things I want to note and that might help with the theories here.

Be masculine, look masculine, act masculine. Because of the coronavirus lockdowns I am able to grow out my beard more as I am less often at work and don't have to shave for work as often and can wear a mask to cover it up. I have grown out my hair more as well and wear a hat anyway when I don't feel like styling it. Have a muscular and fit athletic physique. Work on taking care of your skin. Realistically for most people here they don't have facial deformities or won't get plastic surgery and another truth is that in the general public at least in America most people are fat and out of shape. For the average normie getting fit and in shape and having a good haircut, good facial hair, and dressing well and having a tan and clear skin makes them look better than the general public. Combine that with a masculine personality and behavior and a decent dick and stroke game and you will be able to get laid and be taken seriously and get respect from other men. From there you can leave this site and stop focusing on minor shit in terms of looks, unless your life goal is to actually become a male model and get paid due to looks.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 3, 2020)

What if I look like a twink faggot tbh


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> View attachment 707798




This is an idea of what I look like at the moment, although on days where I am not at work I don't shave and I grow a beard quick so usually 2 or 3 days of no work I have a good amount of stubble/beard which looks a lot better.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> View attachment 707798


Do all pussies feel the same? Does their height or weight or bone structure affect how piss feels? How big are you?


----------



## Moggy (Oct 3, 2020)

Looking good, goodlookingmisc


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Do all pussies feel the same? Does their height or weight or bone structure affect how piss feels? How big are you?



No they do not feel the same.

Height and weight or bone structure doesn't seem to make a difference. Some women who are small can fit more fingers and you can tell and other women who are bigger are harder to get a finger into. The chick I was just with earlier today could barely fit a finger at first. Most chicks though after enough foreplay and when they get hornier and more comfortable become easier to fit inside of and will stretch out and the reality is that even with an 8 inch cock you can still usually get the majority of your shaft in when you thrust in.

I have fucked chicks from 4'10" to 6'0" before in that range and probably from 100 lbs to like 200 lbs was probably the heaviest chick I fucked ( yes she was obviously fat ) in that range.


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> Have fucked 11 different chicks in that time period with a couple of chicks me having fucked some other times.
> 
> What's interesting is that right before that I was depressed and coming back to this site after a long time of not going on LMS sites and was getting rejected at times by chicks that I had set up to fuck off tinder and snapchat.
> 
> ...


Whats your PSL?


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 3, 2020)

*TALES FROM A @SmallSkulledManlet *


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> No they do not feel the same.
> 
> Height and weight or bone structure doesn't seem to make a difference. Some women who are small can fit more fingers and you can tell and other women who are bigger are harder to get a finger into. The chick I was just with earlier today could barely fit a finger at first. Most chicks though after enough foreplay and when they get hornier and more comfortable become easier to fit inside of and will stretch out and the reality is that even with an 8 inch cock you can still usually get the majority of your shaft in when you thrust in.
> 
> I have fucked chicks from 4'10" to 6'0" before in that range and probably from 100 lbs to like 200 lbs was probably the heaviest chick I fucked ( yes she was obviously fat ) in that range.


Brutal. Imagen getting married to a virgin that's born with a gigantic empty hallway vagina. It's over


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> View attachment 707804
> 
> View attachment 707807


85 kg @12% bf?


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Whats your PSL?



I have already posted gif's and videos in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> I have already posted gif's and videos in this thread.


Lol
Chad gets pussy, what a surprise


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> 85 kg @12% bf?



I am 5'8" 165 lbs at about 10% bodyfat.

So about 173 cm 75ish kg and 10% or so.


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Lol
> Chad gets pussy, what a surprise



I used to not get pussy at all back in the day. I didn't really start getting pussy until I was in my early 20's and got a job and moved out of my house and got a car and cleared up my skin.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Oct 3, 2020)

coping to get pussy, i used to fuck chicks on the regular did not make me happy.

i was in numerous dry spells, you would not be able to handle dry spells.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 3, 2020)

OP is legit, he has been posting on misc and P/S/L forums for like a decade now.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> I am 5'8" 165 lbs at about 10% bodyfat.
> 
> So about 173 cm 75ish kg and 10% or so.


You got robust masc bones and a great body. Most people here don't have that. Damn


----------



## Deleted member 6045 (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Whats your PSL?


He’s 5’8 😂 loool


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

Saratonein said:


> He’s 5’8 😂 loool


and yet he mogs you to self harm


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> You got robust masc bones and a great body. Most people here don't have that. Damn



I don't really have robust bones. I am barely 5'8" and that is after I started decompressing my spine, stopped doing back squats, and start glucosamine maxing. I have about 7 inch wrists and have a small skull and wear like a size 7, 7 1/8 hat. I do have wide shoulders for my frame though and when I eat enough I always stay lean but put on muscle and my torso, arms and shoulders get very thick and filled out in comparison easily. I have small ankles and shortish legs but a long torso though.

I have also been exercising since the time I was a teenager and was always lean my whole life and was already muscular and strong by the time I was 17 or 18. Even though I am not a big guy, I am usually among the strongest in the gym and am probably the strongest in my company even in comparison to big fat guys who are like 240+ lbs. I can bench 225 lbs for 14 reps at my best, and am second in the pull up record at my gym and I don't back squat any more but do front squats and have hit 275 lbs for 5 ATG and hurt myself on a 5 plate deadlift.


----------



## Deleted member 6045 (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> and yet he mogs you to self harm


He doesn’t


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

Saratonein said:


> He doesn’t


post face


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Also I know that I am a manlet, but since magically on the internet a lot of guys are 6'0"+, in all honesty if you just have decent facial aesthetics just focus on getting jacked and being athletic, grow good facial hair, get the best possible hairstyle your hairline allows ( if your balding just wear a hat ), and clear up your skin and start jelqing. Worrying and mentally masturbating about minor facial features that you cannot fix with surgery or will not fix is a waste of time. If you do the above things I mentioned you are automatically by real world standards atleast a 6/10 or 7/10 provided you don't have a facial deformity or are not ugly as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 6045 (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> post face


Sure you first


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 3, 2020)

Saratonein said:


> Sure you first


Why would I? Im not ambitiously claiming to mog this guy


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Also the lockdown sucks, and motivated me and gave me way more free time to start getting laid again and start focusing on looks.

Prior to that I was focusing on doing MMA and to be honest, I prefer and enjoy sparring/rolling and training MMA than fucking random chicks off tinder one or two times but since going to the gym, playing video games, going to the beach and fucking chicks is really the only thing I can do for enjoyment I have been putting in way more effort than before.


----------



## Deleted member 6045 (Oct 3, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Why would I? Im not ambitiously claiming to mog this guy


Hahaha you’re pathetic. Sucking on some manlets humblebrag/weirdflex , then you’re begging to see my face.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> I don't really have robust bones. I am barely 5'8" and that is after I started decompressing my spine, stopped doing back squats, and start glucosamine maxing. I have about 7 inch wrists and have a small skull and wear like a size 7, 7 1/8 hat. I do have wide shoulders for my frame though and when I eat enough I always stay lean but put on muscle and my torso, arms and shoulders get very thick and filled out in comparison easily. I have small ankles and shortish legs but a long torso though.
> 
> I have also been exercising since the time I was a teenager and was always lean my whole life and was already muscular and strong by the time I was 17 or 18. Even though I am not a big guy, I am usually among the strongest in the gym and am probably the strongest in my company even in comparison to big fat guys who are like 240+ lbs. I can bench 225 lbs for 14 reps at my best, and am second in the pull up record at my gym and I don't back squat any more but do front squats and have hit 275 lbs for 5 ATG and hurt myself on a 5 plate deadlift.


Nice man. Those are goals for me. I hope to just hit 315 on bench, 200 on overhead press, squat over 400, and deadlift over 500. I think this will give me an elite look and strength as well


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Nice man. Those are goals for me. I hope to just hit 315 on bench, 200 on overhead press, squat over 400, and deadlift over 500. I think this will give me an elite look and strength as well



When I could bench 325 I could overhead press maybe 175 lbs for a max. Couldn't squat close to 400 and deadlifted close to 500. My squat always sucked in comparison though.

A 200 lbs strict overhead press standing is extremely strong, I don't know if I have ever seen someone ever do that in real life.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> When I could bench 325 I could overhead press maybe 175 lbs for a max. Couldn't squat close to 400 and deadlifted close to 500. My squat always sucked in comparison though.
> 
> A 200 lbs strict overhead press standing is extremely strong, I don't know if I have ever seen someone ever do that in real life.


Yes my strict press is kinda a gift for me. I only benched 250 yet my strict press was like 160 or over


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Oct 3, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Nice man. Those are goals for me. I hope to just hit 315 on bench, 200 on overhead press, squat over 400, and deadlift over 500. I think this will give me an elite look and strength as well


How tall are you? Are you white?

If you're a 5'9" subhuman ethnic like me, no amout of strength or body will save you. I deadlifted (conventional) 535lb/243kg @165/75kg in march and I'm still an ectomorph incel khhv.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 3, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> How tall are you? Are you white?
> 
> If you're a 5'9" subhuman ethnic like me, no amout of strength or body will save you. I deadlifted (conventional) 535lb/243kg @165/75kg in march and I'm still an ectomorph incel khhv.


Respect for the strength though. I'm white and 6 foot 1 but my frame mogs most guys in those height categories cuz 22 inch bideltoid


----------



## SmallSkulledManlet (Oct 3, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> How tall are you? Are you white?
> 
> If you're a 5'9" subhuman ethnic like me, no amout of strength or body will save you. I deadlifted (conventional) 535lb/243kg @165/75kg in march and I'm still an ectomorph incel khhv.




What does your face look like man?

If your legit 5'9" you are around average height, and if you wear Air Max'es you would be thought to be 5'10". You are not at a point where you are going to be looked at as short unless you live in maybe a Nordic country plus your other stats make it sound like you also have a lean athletic physique. Either your face is ugly as fuck or you have other issues that are making it so you cannot get anything.

Also where do you live as an ethniccel? Because if you are black in America or other parts of the world you can atleast fit a niche and your facial aesthetics might not really matter much and body game becomes more important and if you are Hispanic that really doesn't hurt you because plenty of good looking Hispanic or fit Hispanic dudes slay.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 3, 2020)

What you described here is exactly my plan, I know that I only need to gymmax and then leanmmax by reaching a 100 lb weighted chin up, a 200 lb overhead press, a 300 lb bench press, a 400 lb squat and a 500 lb deadlift and then cutting down to 12% body fat, I plan to do all that in 3 years at most and in only 1 month from now I'll have my own gym so this is definitely happening. 

I know that if I do all that, I'll be getting some really nice success on Tinder very easily, but in my case, as a tall white guy, I would already be getting laid right now with hot women if there wasn't this annoying virus. I am mostly here because I am unable to succeed with tinder, but when I'll be muscular and ripped enough, then I'll finally ascend, if the virus ends before I reach my goal, I'll be able to get laid before reaching my goal.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> What does your face look like man?
> 
> If your legit 5'9" you are around average height, and if you wear Air Max'es you would be thought to be 5'10". You are not at a point where you are going to be looked at as short unless you live in maybe a Nordic country plus your other stats make it sound like you also have a lean athletic physique. Either your face is ugly as fuck or you have other issues that are making it so you cannot get anything.
> 
> Also where do you live as an ethniccel? Because if you are black in America or other parts of the world you can atleast fit a niche and your facial aesthetics might not really matter much and body game becomes more important and if you are Hispanic that really doesn't hurt you because plenty of good looking Hispanic or fit Hispanic dudes slay.


If you want better elevated shoes I recommend you wear logger boots, they are high quality leather boots that are really comfortable and have a 3 inch heel so you could be 6 feet tall with them, I even got complimented on my height the first time I wore them since I was 6 foot 7 because my real height is 6 foot 4. Also, they aren't bad for your posture because lumberjacks wear them all day for work and they are fine.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> What does your face look like man?
> 
> If your legit 5'9" you are around average height, and if you wear Air Max'es you would be thought to be 5'10". You are not at a point where you are going to be looked at as short unless you live in maybe a Nordic country plus your other stats make it sound like you also have a lean athletic physique. Either your face is ugly as fuck or you have other issues that are making it so you cannot get anything.
> 
> Also where do you live as an ethniccel? Because if you are black in America or other parts of the world you can atleast fit a niche and your facial aesthetics might not really matter much and body game becomes more important and if you are Hispanic that really doesn't hurt you because plenty of good looking Hispanic or fit Hispanic dudes slay.


I am an autistic (professionally diagnosed) ugly black man in America. Its over for me.

(Also sorry about posting the Tales From the Basement pic, it was just a joke).


----------



## diggbicc (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> Also I know that I am a manlet, but since magically on the internet a lot of guys are 6'0"+, in all honesty if you just have decent facial aesthetics just focus on getting jacked and being athletic, grow good facial hair, get the best possible hairstyle your hairline allows ( if your balding just wear a hat ), and clear up your skin and start jelqing. Worrying and mentally masturbating about minor facial features that you cannot fix with surgery or will not fix is a waste of time. If you do the above things I mentioned you are automatically by real world standards atleast a 6/10 or 7/10 provided you don't have a facial deformity or are not ugly as fuck.


based, bone structure, like face wrists shoulders and hips are what matters a lot more than only height. in fact height is only something you should not lac, rather than have. At 5'8" if you have a decent face and robust frame you can still slay.


Most of the 6'0" claimers here are LARPing


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 3, 2020)

Saratonein said:


> Hahaha you’re pathetic. Sucking on some manlets humblebrag/weirdflex , then you’re begging to see my face.


----------



## Nisse (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler



Brag thread


=


Spoiler



shit thread


=


Spoiler



Kys faggot


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 3, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> based, bone structure, like face wrists shoulders and hips are what matters a lot more than only height. in fact height is only something you should not lac, rather than have. At 5'8" if you have a decent face and robust frame you can still slay.
> 
> 
> Most of the 6'0" claimers here are LARPing
> View attachment 707864


only in the netherlands this actually legit real


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 3, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> What if I look like a twink faggot tbh


Sad shit, man


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Oct 3, 2020)

@SmallSkulledManlet 

Damn bro, you mog me to the death mate. Good on you for doing all this shit.

Keep going


----------



## wristcel (Oct 3, 2020)

amnesia has desensitised the forum to jealousy due to his slaying stories and now people don't even seem to care when other posters brag about getting laid lol


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Oct 3, 2020)

whats ur age? did u manage to f 18 and 19 yo?


----------



## CursedOne (Oct 3, 2020)

Where is my pussy to fuck?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 3, 2020)

muh hypergamy


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 3, 2020)

This boy out here bringing DISBALANCE to the forum


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Oct 3, 2020)

WTF r u even doing here? imagine being a chadlite and spending ur time on looksmax.me instead of enjoying life. I'm an actual subhuman, JFL. JFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> muh hypergamy


He's in the top 20% so yeah, muh hypergamy


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 3, 2020)

ddristhebestgermany said:


> WTF r u even doing here? imagine being a chadlite and spending ur time on looksmax.me instead of enjoying life. I'm an actual subhuman, JFL. JFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


No way this 5 foot 7 mexican is a chadlite.. then every latino gang member is one


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 3, 2020)

Didnt


----------



## sasha777 (Oct 3, 2020)

Pics of females ?


----------



## xefo (Oct 3, 2020)

Biased sample, the girls who would swipe on a jacked guy would prob want to be dominated ofc, yet if they swipe on some twink I doubt it


----------



## wristcel (Oct 3, 2020)

sasha777 said:


> Pics of females ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 3, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> Have fucked 11 different chicks in that time period with a couple of chicks me having fucked some other times.
> 
> What's interesting is that right before that I was depressed and coming back to this site after a long time of not going on LMS sites and was getting rejected at times by chicks that I had set up to fuck off tinder and snapchat.
> 
> ...


Winning.
Legit post.

How much of your imporved happening is dude to:
* facial hair, making you look better?
AND
* behavior changes, like "more dominant" and "less friendly" changes?


----------



## Over (Oct 3, 2020)

*TALES FROM YOUR DELUSIONAL PSYCHOTIC BRAIN




*


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 3, 2020)

Did u roid?


----------



## fogdart (Oct 4, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> View attachment 707804
> 
> View attachment 707807


You fit the 5PSL description. Read this https://looksmax.org/threads/the-in...-trying-aka-wet-is-water-field-report.214705/


----------



## Patient A (Oct 4, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> I used to not get pussy at all back in the day. I didn't really start getting pussy until I cleared up my skin.


water


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 4, 2020)

dogshit thread gonna kms


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 4, 2020)

Post your slays. Only a chad tier FACE can compensate for your height. Your FACE is above average but not chad tier. It makes no sense...


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 4, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Lol
> Chad gets pussy, what a surprise



I second, but mirin hard @SmallSkulledManlet. If I were 5'8" and had that face & body of yours, I 10000000000% would not be on this forum. But glad you ascended.


----------



## MugzLePew (Oct 4, 2020)

lol I remember you from Sluthate


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 4, 2020)

This guy was aspie in 2013 on puahate & he is still cringey to this day


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 4, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Post your slays. Only a chad tier FACE can compensate for your height. Your FACE is above average but not chad tier. It makes no sense...



Are you serious? What more do you want?? That is not an average face. Granted, I had to turn my head sideways in order to see his face  Most of us here can only dream of getting anything like that face. Unless you're trying to be a model, that face, body, phenotype is all you need - yes, even at 5'8", assuming game, job, etc. is all addressed.


----------



## joeveniro (Oct 4, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> I am 5'8" 165 lbs at about 10% bodyfat.
> 
> So about 173 cm 75ish kg and 10% or so.


>manlet
i feel you bro same boat tbh
also life fuel being manlet is not the end


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 4, 2020)

oopsies said:


> Are you serious? What more do you want?? That is not an average face. Granted, I had to turn my head sideways in order to see his face  Most of us here can only dream of getting anything like that face. Unless you're trying to be a model, that face, body, phenotype is all you need - yes, even at 5'8", assuming game, job, etc. is all addressed.



Cope. It may work for him in America but it wouldn't in Europe. 

At 5'8 he would need this level of looks minimum to get a turbo landwhale:


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 4, 2020)

You should wear lifts like amnesia and claim 6 ft


----------



## Jec (Oct 4, 2020)

informative thread tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 4, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Cope. It may work for him in America but it wouldn't in Europe.
> 
> At 5'8 he would need this level of looks minimum to get a turbo landwhale:
> View attachment 711937



Ah, gotcha, fair point, I'm in Canada.

And of course... lol


----------



## Adreyan (Oct 4, 2020)

How old are you brother?


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 4, 2020)

How did you meet them.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 5, 2020)

This guy has perfect slayer face. Wide chin, good eyes, masculine skull shape, strong browridge, strong jaw, robust neck.
Stop talking about game, or any other cope. HE HAS THE BONES!!!!!!


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## ChadsAreCool (Oct 5, 2020)

how big yo dick


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn, chads.me would invade any niche space, simply to mog me
muh small skull, muh 5'8 manlet, gtf outta here man! Go enjoy your fucking life and leave me be!


----------



## Bigcel (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 5, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> Have fucked 11 different chicks in that time period with a couple of chicks me having fucked some other times.
> 
> What's interesting is that right before that I was depressed and coming back to this site after a long time of not going on LMS sites and was getting rejected at times by chicks that I had set up to fuck off tinder and snapchat.
> 
> ...


Another small skulled chad how big is your skull circumfance?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 6, 2020)

Mirin dedication bro


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> This guy has perfect slayer face. Wide chin, good eyes, masculine skull shape, strong browridge, strong jaw, robust neck.
> Stop talking about game, or any other cope. HE HAS THE BONES!!!!!!



Don't forget the hair - on top of the head, on the face, and probably in all the right places, angles, thickness, colour, etc. below the neck as well.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> This guy has perfect slayer face. Wide chin, good eyes, masculine skull shape, strong browridge, strong jaw, robust neck.
> Stop talking about game, or any other cope. HE HAS THE BONES!!!!!!


Yeah the formula to succeeding on Tinder is very simple you only need to be better looking than average and take better pictures than average. So you have to looksmax and practice with your camera as much as possible to get the best pictures.


----------



## TRNA (Oct 6, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yeah the formula to succeeding on Tinder is very simple you only need to be better looking than average and take better pictures than average. So you have to looksmax and practice with your camera as much as possible to get the best pictures.


JBW and Tall theory is legit @copingvolcel, but you're right RTTmaxxing is good for Tinder as evidenced by Chestbrah


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 6, 2020)

TRNA said:


> JBW and Tall theory is legit @copingvolcel, but you're right RTTmaxxing is good for Tinder as evidenced by Chestbrah


I wasn't talking about RTTmaxxing. In fact, I believe that you don't have to use steroids to gymmax effectively, and it's better to be natural because you get to keep your natural testosterone production, you don't put yourself at a high risk of heart disease, your gains are permanent and hard to lose, your balls don't shrink, and there are countless of other benefits of being a natural. 

Sure, with steroids you can get to the goal faster without any hard work but naturally, you can get a great physique in only 2 years and you can get an above average physique in 1 year, that's what I plan to do. 

In 1 month at most, my home gym will be setup in my garage and I'll be able to train consistently forever and in only 1 year I will have gymmaxxed enough to get a lot more matches on Tinder, enough to get laid. But I'll keep gymmaxxing forever while improving my pictures over time. I already look great in the face, and since I am tall, I have the perfect frame to gymmax, and because I have years of experience in the gym, I actually know what is required to reach my goal, I have known since 2018 and I started in 2016 but didn't train at all for most of 2018 and 2019 and because of COVID19, I trained very little this year. 

Then, like Amnesia, I'll post threads about my success on Tinder and since I didn't start off good at it when I signed up here, it will be more impressive.


----------



## recessed (Oct 6, 2020)

Saratonein said:


> He’s 5’8 😂 loool


Its literally just 1 inch below average


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 6, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Yeah the formula to succeeding on Tinder is very simple you only need to be better looking than average and take better pictures than average. So you have to looksmax and practice with your camera as much as possible to get the best pictures.


Pictures should be very realistic. Nothing worse than the girl beeing disappointed by your real life looks. I morphed my pictures slightly, and got dissed for my pictures and irl looks on a few dates in a very blackpilled way. These girls had zero interest when they saw me.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 7, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Pictures should be very realistic. Nothing worse than the girl beeing disappointed by your real life looks. I morphed my pictures slightly, and got dissed for my pictures and irl looks on a few dates in a very blackpilled way. These girls had zero interest when they saw me.


Yeah I know, I never said to morph your pictures, I would never do that, however, you can still try to look your best without morphing, you just need a good DSLR camera and some decent camera skills (which can be developed over time by practicing with a camera).

Like I said, Tinder is all about your looks and picture quality, so if you are a 5/10 (normie) but your picture quality is really bad, you won't even qualify, and if you're Chad with low quality pics where your face is barely visible, you won't get a lot of success. The reason why male models are the best on Tinder is because they not only have the best looks but also the best picture quality.

When I say picture quality, I don't mean just the picture resolution, I mean that your face and your eyes must be fully visible, you should be wearing nice stylish clothes that fit and match how you look, and you should never do close-ups unless you're Chad, and limit group pictures to 1 or none, and use 1 outfit per picture and a different background per picture.

Most guys never do this, they'll take 6 pics in the same location while wearing mostly the same clothes, most will be taken in poor lighting where we can only see them if we try really hard, only a few are good, and in some, they aren't even in the picture.

Of course, when you look better, you don't need to put in as much effort to succeed, but when you're average, you better make your picture quality better than the Chads if you want to stand out, because even if you aren't a Chad, even if you are just a normie, having professional pictures that look great and genuine will get you laid as a normie. Normies can get laid with tinder, they just need the best pictures, and that requires effort and time, you can't be lazy or using excuses, it's impossible to not get matches with the best pictures, unless you are subhuman (because of a physical deformity). You don't have to looksmax up to Chad level to succeed, you just need the best pictures: https://killyourinnerloser.com/tinder-guide/


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 7, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> Also I know that I am a manlet, but since magically on the internet a lot of guys are 6'0"+, in all honesty if you just have decent facial aesthetics just focus on getting jacked and being athletic, grow good facial hair, get the best possible hairstyle your hairline allows ( if your balding just wear a hat ), and clear up your skin and start jelqing. Worrying and mentally masturbating about minor facial features that you cannot fix with surgery or will not fix is a waste of time. If you do the above things I mentioned you are automatically by real world standards atleast a 6/10 or 7/10 provided you don't have a facial deformity or are not ugly as fuck.


jelqing lol, do you have any results from it or you are just recommending random shit


----------



## CokoMleko (Oct 7, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> I used to not get pussy at all back in the day. I didn't really start getting pussy until I was in my early 20's and got a job and moved out of my house and got a car and cleared up my skin.


THANKS for lifefuel


----------



## Captduchat (Oct 7, 2020)

SmallSkulledManlet said:


> View attachment 707798


stopped reading at 165LBS  I know Dutch girls who outweigh you.


----------

